# Still Wanting my Havanese



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

If anyone knows if a Havanese to foster or adopt, please message me..Ive been onthese forums awhile, and I love reading the info....I was contacted in April say they do have a big star by my application, but nothing yet


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi,

I just looked on Petfinder.com and found a rescue organization that may be near you. Many of the dogs would not be right for your allergic 3 year old, but you might want to check out their website.

The rescue's name is Shih Tzus & Furbabies Small Breed Dog Rescue. The website is http://www.stfbr.org/ A notice on their available dogs page announced a Meet and Greet in June in Bell Meade, NJ. I don't know if that is close to you or not. I am not very familiar with New Jersey.

They have Havanese mixes listed on their site, but I don't see any purebreds right now. One of them is a HavaMalt which might work for allergies, but you need to be very careful with a small dog around very young children. It often is not a good mix. sometimes getting an adult dog, although small, may be a better situation than a puppy.

Another example: There is a pair of Cotons [which might be ok for an allergic person] on the site that need to be adopted together, but they are nervous around small children

Anyway, you might want to look on Petfinder.com often because things change quickly.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks Starr..Im always looking, but your right a purebreed Hav is probabyl best for us


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Have you filled out an application with Havanese Rescue?


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, I filled the application last yr..They said I was a great candidate and they have a star by my application...


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*HALO*

Have you applied to HALO? I heard there are some moms and their puppies coming into rescue very soon.

I got both of my rescues through HALO and had a very good experience -- the second I fostered and flunked -- but she is a sweetie!


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey, never heard of HALO....I will check it out..We would rather had a young one then a pup since we have a toddler in the house, who we are potty training now..Otherwise with a pup we woudl wait till she is 5 or so...


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*HALO*

Here is a link to HALO's (Havanese Angel League Organization) website

http://www.rescuedhavanese.org/

As a matter of fact we are going to the annual HALO reunion picnic today -- unfortunately it is hot and raining where I live. Will be going about an hour away -- know it will be hot but perhaps no rain (here is hoping).


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

IWANTAHAVANESE - how far away is Avon Lake, OH? If it is reasonably close, you might want to go meet some of the Havs and see how your child reacts.


----------

